# C63 AMG owner > GT-R?



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

Hi All

1st post here 

I've owned my c63 AMG for a while now and am seriously thinking of trading her in for a GT-R but have a few questions if anyone can help?

I love the sound of the stock c63 and the torquey engine but the sound of the GTR i've heard on yootoob is well... a little disapointing. For those GTR owners, how does it sound in real life? No dealer near me (60 miles) has a GTR in the showroom so i've never heard one in real life and i think ive seen 3 drive past the other way in total! It doesn't seem to be the easiest car to see/test drive in the flesh 

Are the back seats suitable for a couple of kiddie seats when used now and again?

I know the GTR is faster in a straight line and around corners/track etc but in real world terms, will it blow me away compared to the c63?

The c63 isn't a small car but from the brief looks of the GTR i've seen in the flesh, it looks pretty big - how does the size affect the daily drive? Do you notice the extra size a lot?

Thats it for now


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Standard GTR exhaust is quite quiet and understated I actually quite like it.
Rear seats are fine for up to about 5 foot 6, driver may have to move the seat forward though.
Yes it will blow you away... Main differences are the gearbox the GTR box is epic - about time Merc did a twin clutch gearbox...GTR engine has significantly more torque at lower RPM. Owners trading up from M3 RS4 etc have all been blown away by the performance. Handling is second to none.
GTR is a big car but never feels it.
You will not regret it!


Paul


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

I absolutely love AMG although iv never had none aspirated ie C63,CL63 etc, rather the CL55K, E55K, SL55 and CL65 which was absolutely awesome for a standard vehicle, i would seriously if i was to change think of more reasons other than noise and back seats!, you have a AMG at tho moment, heres a suggestion, on pistonheads theres a SL65 with a Kleeman upgrade in black with wheels to die for, these engines are monsters standard let alone with tweaks, V12 twin turbo power is colossal!, he does want to much for the car but then again it was 150k PLUS all the extras!...

...mmmm no room in the back though...sod the kids!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I can second everything Paul has said and I'll add that a pal of mine has a C63 Merc and cant get over how rapid and nimble my GTR is compared to his car.

Many folk remove the mid section of the exhaust (aka Y-pipe) which significantly adds to the aural pleasure. There are plenty on the market for less than £400 fitted.

You will never own a car which engenders such interest, fascination and smiles from all that meet it.

Whereabouts are you based?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Add £350 for a proper exhaust note

C63 is a fine car and I've always fancied a wagon version, myself.

GTR coolest though, and uber rapid

Join us:chuckle:


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks all 

@ paul__k

The c63 has quite a bit more torque than an M3. M3 needs to wind up motor before it gets going so much so than on a straight, a 335i/D can just about match it for so long ( mapped 335 can beat M3). I have read that you don't feel the size of the GTR so thanks 

@ gtr R33 lee 
Your from same City as me  You don't have a black GTR do you??!

@ charles charlie
See above 

As much as i want a GTR, the noise of the C63 on a cold morning at start up really does send shivers down your spine and i will miss that truely explosive sound!

One other question, how important is sat nav for holding the cars value?
I like my sat nav and find a 200 quid Tom Tom is often far superior to any built in/fancy widescreen one that comes with a car. How is the GTR's sat nav compared to say a Tom Tom?


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Went from a C55 F1 pace car to a GTR. Chalk and Cheese! Driven a C63 AMG and same again Chalk and Cheese!
As mentioned the exhaust note can be sorted cheaply. I still really like AMG cars and particularly the engines installed in them, but and its a big BUT, the GTR is just one epic car that is admired by all and makes you grin from ear to ear on every occasion and whose performance and bang for buck just cannot be matched.
Go and try one, but remember you need longer than 20 mins.
Good Luck


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

No i dont mate, i followed a C63 down park road yesterday to burghly road roundabout, car went towards broadway traffic lights, sounded nice pulling away!


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

bobd said:


> Went from a C55 F1 pace car to a GTR. Chalk and Cheese! Driven a C63 AMG and same again Chalk and Cheese!
> As mentioned the exhaust note can be sorted cheaply. I still really like AMG cars and particularly the engines installed in them, but and its a big BUT, the GTR is just one epic car that is admired by all and makes you grin from ear to ear on every occasion and whose performance and bang for buck just cannot be matched.
> Go and try one, but remember you need longer than 20 mins.
> Good Luck


Thats my problem, not easy to test drive these things locally 

@gtr R33 lee

Ahh ok, only seen 1 black GTR in P'Boro over the bridge one day and by the hospital 2 days later. Wasn't a silver c63 you followed yesterday was it?


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

sync1 said:


> Thats my problem, not easy to test drive these things locally
> 
> @gtr R33 lee
> 
> Ahh ok, only seen 1 black GTR in P'Boro over the bridge one day and by the hospital 2 days later. Wasn't a silver c63 you followed yesterday was it?


Yes it was lol

chap who owns chippy in hampton has a GTR, asian chap owns a black GTR, parks down mayors walk sometimes.


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Yes it was lol
> 
> chap who owns chippy in hampton has a GTR, asian chap owns a black GTR, parks down mayors walk sometimes.


Ha ha, could have been me then as i live about 2 mins away from that roundabout and my route to Tesco! Small world


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

sync1 said:


> Ha ha, could have been me then as i live about 2 mins away from that roundabout and my route to Tesco! Small world


I seem to recall a p/plate but cant be 100%, had 110 or something in it, i had my window down and had to listen to the exhausts pulling away lol, im looking at a SL55 again tommorow for the summer, really really like the SL65 on pistonheads but its double the price of the CL65 i had with a roof that comes down!, my CL65 came of a chap in our town, buggers worth 80 mill!


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

gtr R33 lee said:


> I seem to recall a p/plate but cant be 100%, had 110 or something in it, i had my window down and had to listen to the exhausts pulling away lol, im looking at a SL55 again tommorow for the summer, really really like the SL65 on pistonheads but its double the price of the CL65 i had with a roof that comes down!, my CL65 came of a chap in our town, buggers worth 80 mill!


Thats wasn't me then with that plate. Good luck on your next car and hope to see your GTR one day


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

sync1 said:


> Thats wasn't me then with that plate. Good luck on your next car and hope to see your GTR one day


Dont have one mate, iv not had much luck with them so poss going back down the AMG route.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

My sister has a DMS C63 and I have a GTR, the GTR is a much better drivers car although it lacks the gorgeous V8 engine, you will miss the sound of the V8 but the GTR is more fun to drive, and sounds awsome with a straight through GTC exhaust. 

I dont know about getting kids in the back but mice are fine.


----------



## Lee M (Dec 22, 2007)

sync1

Hi interesting this ive ordered a c63 for september to replace a Q7 i got a great contract hire deal, anyway as far as GTR goes it is awesome wont sound as good as the V8 but more than makes up for it in performance, handling and "grin" factor as ive said before supercar performance but not supercar money.

Have you been happy with C63? would you recomend for daily driver? or should i cancel ? 

cheers lee


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Lee M said:


> Have you been happy with C63? would you recomend for daily driver? or should i cancel ?
> 
> cheers lee


My sister loves her's, its the ultimate v8 saloon, I think it needs tuning but then I think every car need tuning..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Come to the dark side my friend - THEY ARE THE BEST CAR FOR THE MONEY OUT THERE !!!


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

Lee M said:


> sync1
> 
> Hi interesting this ive ordered a c63 for september to replace a Q7 i got a great contract hire deal, anyway as far as GTR goes it is awesome wont sound as good as the V8 but more than makes up for it in performance, handling and "grin" factor as ive said before supercar performance but not supercar money.
> 
> ...


Are you getting MB's 6.2 V8 engine or there new 5.5 turbo one? Not 100% sure when its due to be replaced tho??

The c63 is a fantastic car and yes been very happy with it. Its a great daily drive to with ample room in the back plus a large boot. There easily tuned as well to over 500bhp.

I don't know what it is about the GT-R but i just want one


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Quite simply the best car, all things considered.

All the other cars are mid 1 minute 20 seconds for a Top Gear test track lap.
Not in the same street as the GT-R, so stop kidding yourself mate. 

The GT-R is much much faster, much better looking, and is engineered from (mostly) cutting edge engineering and car design.
And lets not forget, there are more german bits on it than Jap bits. 

Sounds a bit serious, I know, but this thing is simply the best car I've ever ever owned. My next car will be a bus pass. For sure.

The Sat Nav is brilliant. I love it.

There, thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## king360 (May 31, 2010)

I've switched from C63 to GTR for a year now. Performance wise GTR beats C63 in every aspect---it should be since C63 is a 4-door sedan to start with. However, I do miss the sound of the V8 especially at start up. 
For daily city driving, C63 is the better choice---GTR is not designed for driving slow.:chuckle:


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

problem with the high end mercs is you spend your whole life explaining to people that it's a special one - problem with the GT-R is everyone knows its a monster and you spend your whole life explaining to people that yes clarkson was right.

Get one mate - fit a Y pipe for the sound you definately won't regret it.

Oh and the satnav is really good - if you buy a non nav it will be cheaper to buy and you will get less for it - you'll never get 100% of the premium back anyway but it's better than a flipping tom tom put it that way

oh there are a few with Y pipe and with out Y pipe comparisons on you tuble i'm sure you'll find it.


----------



## stevecrowe (Apr 24, 2010)

*C63 Vs GTR*

Hi Sync

I drove the C63 AMG a month or so ago and whilst its an amazing car, with an even better engine sound, excellent build quality and lovely steering / feeling through the wheel, its a very different animal to the GTR.

I found the C63 to be quick but nothing like as quick as the GTR, the GTR just had this downright aggressive, brut acceleration that is just impossible to describe.

Re baby seats etc - I sold my Cayman S Sport to buy the GTR because its perfect in the back for kids.
The GTR even has Isofix points, which means I just leave the Isofix base permanently in the car and slot the baby in its seat on top of the base

Because there is so much room in the front of the GTR the front seat passenger does not suffer from having the front seat all the way forward when a baby seat is in the back.

You won't get the badge prestige as you would with a 911 or Merc but its a great car all the same.

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

stevecrowe said:


> The GTR even has Isofix points, which means I just leave the Isofix base permanently in the car and slot the baby in its seat on top of the base


Excellent and was too afraid to ask about ISO fix in a GTR :shy:



stevecrowe said:


> You won't get the badge prestige as you would with a 911 or Merc but its a great car all the same.


Badge doesn't bother me at all, in fact im sure its quite nice to own a Nissan this capable.


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

*Leave the V8 behind*

I went from Monaro VXR500 (6 litre Supercharged V8) with Cat-Back Exhaust system, AP Racing brakes, Ripshifter and AVO suspension to the R35, and yes I do miss the truly thunderous sound of the V8 coupled with the howling Blower, but on balance, the GTR just blows it away in every other department, I am certain that moving from the merc, you'll not regret it and forget about all that noise very soon (Y-Pipe and more will soon cure that if its too quiet for your tastes)


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

stevecrowe said:


> Hi Sync
> 
> Re baby seats etc - I sold my Cayman S Sport to buy the GTR because its perfect in the back for kids.
> The GTR even has Isofix points, which means I just leave the Isofix base permanently in the car and slot the baby in its seat on top
> ...


Just be advised that there are no isofix bases certified for use in the GTR.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Had a long chat with a friend who has owned a C63 for 2 years. He was blown away by the GTR to look at and loved it.

His opinion of the C63 overall was a great engine but interior does not differentiate enough from the stock C series. I noticed there was no leather on the dash or doors. However very low tyre prices £200 approx and the second year service costs are about £600 compared to our £1700. Pads and discs were fine at 24000 miles, so running costs are cheaper.
He came from a DB9 that was spending a bit to much time at the dealers so is happy with the C63 as has had very little go wrong with it.



Paul


----------

